# Golden Girl (MAC's "Tectonic" and "Painterly")



## vanessagarcia (Aug 13, 2007)

I love GOLD, something about it is just so pretty, I think the shimmer in all the golds I have bought when it comes to cosmetics has always been stunning.

I thought id put my "Tectonic" to the test from MAC's 'Flashtronic' Collection.
*
Here is what I used:*

1. Physician's Formula Concealer Duo
2. Urban Decay's Eyeshadow Potion (eyeshadow base)
3. MAC's "Painterly" from the 'Painterly' series
4. MAC's flashtronic eyeshadow in "tectonic"
5. MAC's eyeshadow in "Amber Lights", equivalent to Milani's "Sun Goddess"
6. Black Kohl Eyeliner, gel liners also work well like MAC's Fluidline.
7. Everyday Minerals Foundation in "Light Olive" (intensive formula).
8. Physician's Formula Bronzer
9. L'Oreal's Telescopic Mascara in "Blackest Black"
10. NYC Lipgloss in "Iced Orchid"







A map of my palette:





*Step 1:* Applied my base and painterly, then all over color with MAC's "Tectonic", giving it a deep gold with a hint of brown and green.




*
Step 2:* Then used amberlights from the middle to the outer part of my lid





For it to come out like this:





Both eyes...





I then applied my eyeliner and lined the bottom with my black kohl eyeliner and placed some eyebrow powder on it to "set" and smudge.










If you are using mineral foundation, I suggest you put that on FIRST before you apply your mascara as the powder will fall on your eyelashes.















And ta-da!


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful blending, you look great!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 13, 2007)

wow great tut I must get amberlights


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## frocher (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks real nice


----------



## Emmi (Aug 13, 2007)

You look beautiful. Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks gorgeous!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 14, 2007)

great look!


----------



## cha_reeza (Aug 15, 2007)

simple but you look utterly fab! thanks for this!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 15, 2007)

you look amazing in gold! i'm kind of regretting passing up the mes's but i think i can use cocomotion pigment instead of techtonic right? i am so trying this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i saw it earlier on you blog


----------



## ViVaMac (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice and clear, bravo


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 15, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## Rene (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks very nice.


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you tell me the name of the gloss? Your lips are awesome!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Aug 16, 2007)

lovely :]


----------



## deadSAVVY (Aug 16, 2007)

so so lovely!!! I love Gold <3


----------



## sincola (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for this tutorial!! It's lovely and seems so easy!!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Aug 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2007)

that seemed soo quick and easy!! =]


----------



## Vibrant_Thing (Aug 18, 2007)

You look fab. Love it.


----------



## Fati (Aug 18, 2007)

wow>> loved it!

clear and nice blending!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

You have gorgeous eyes! I hope you'll consider making more tutorials!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2007)

This makes your eyes pop!! I love this look!


----------



## user46 (Aug 19, 2007)

ummm, yea, so now i NEED tectonic! beautiful


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

beautiful. I Love gold tooo.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 20, 2007)

very pretty 
Your skin look flawless


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 21, 2007)

you are so pretty! i was found myself roaming around your site for about an hour reading your tips and looking over your tutorials.
very helpful!
keep it up!!


----------



## marmara (Aug 22, 2007)

u look gorgeous


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 22, 2007)

Fabulous! What a nice job I love that look!


----------



## pichima (Sep 1, 2007)

sooo lovely! 
you look fantastic

thanx a lot


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (May 11, 2008)

good job! i love the look! i'll definitely be visiting your blog :]. thanks!


----------



## ashleezy (May 12, 2008)

Pretty, but simple!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Loved this look! Avid fan of your blog! Thanks so much!


----------



## glassy girl (May 19, 2008)

Wow looks beautiful!


----------



## xShoegal (May 20, 2008)

Great job, works wonderful with ur eyes and face!


----------



## cocodivatime (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xShoegal* 

 
_Great job, works wonderful with ur eyes and face!_

 
I agree.  I really like this look.  I already have painterly and amber lights.  I have to put tectonic on my list so I can try this


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 28, 2008)

That came out so beautiful and just classy it looks great


----------



## slowdear (May 28, 2008)

This is so pretty! Thank you!


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

wow great


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

That's. So. Beautiful :|


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a gorgeous look! Well done!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

Glamorous!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 17, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual! I love Gold eyeshadows!


----------



## angyca (Jul 29, 2008)

wow!  thank you so much for this tutorial!  you are absolutely GORGEOUS!  :]


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 2, 2009)

_very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 4, 2009)

Your skin is super glowing, absolutely amazing


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

you are so beutiful


----------



## --.mariana* (Nov 5, 2009)

I did a look similar to this the other day* it really is very beautiful!


----------



## JULIA (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! You are so pretty


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

looks fabulous!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

i bet this would look great with a tan, i will be trying it out when i go on holiday


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 25, 2010)

ooo thats pretty =) and i like your mac palette. ive actually stumbled on your blog a few times


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 13, 2010)

You're *real* cute...This looks grrrreat on you! Thanks!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

love it!


----------



## mystery (Sep 1, 2010)

stunning!

it looks so clean and polished! thanks heaps for the tutorial


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

i would add more lashes, but idea is great...bravo!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

So Nice!


----------

